# How Would My Baby Cockatiels Look Like?



## graya01 (Oct 28, 2011)

How Would My Baby Cockatiels Look Like?
The Mom Is The Lutino The Father Is The WhiteFaced The Father Of The White Faced Was A Albino ( I know not really an ablino but it was pure white) the mom also has a bald spot on the back of her head its not really noticable the white faced doesnt have any bald spots is thier a chance the babys will have bald spots heres a pic of the pair 


this is all the info i have on them.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

You will be able to get lutinos since the male is split to lutino ( from his father being a WF lutino) and if there are no other splits then normal greys as well. 
( e.g if mom is split to whiteface you could get whiteface babies, if mom is split to pied you could get pied babies)

This might help its a link to genetic calculators where you can put in the parents genetics and get offspring outcomes, http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=26722


----------



## graya01 (Oct 28, 2011)

*RE*

will the babys have bald spots?


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

You really wont know until they start getting pinfeathers/feathers, it depends on the background of the parents and the generations before them, but pied helps reduce bald spots so the father being a pied will help.


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy (Dec 12, 2011)

The babies will most likely NOT have bald spots because you are not breeding 'like to like' mutations. Since the male is only SPLIT to the mutation, he is not a like mutation. The male is a pied whiteface/lutino
The mother is a lutino(lutinos are harder to see splits).
The mother of the whiteface pied male was probably bred lutino to lutino rather then lutino to split lutino which caused the mother to have a bald spot

To summarize, the babies will likely not have bald spots. If the mother is split to whiteface and pied you can get
Albinos, whiteface, whiteface pied, whiteface lutino pied(pied in the gene but really won't show) regular pieds.
I don't know much more then that. Other members, breeders can help you more then i can on this.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

> The babies will most likely NOT have bald spots because you are not breeding 'like to like' mutations.


Lutinos are notorious for having bald spots, and avoiding like to like parents won't necessarily help you avoid the bald spots. Shodu is whiteface gray and Buster is normal grey split to lutino and whiteface, so their lutino babies don't even have a lutino parent, nor do they have like to like parents or a parent with a bald spot. But two of their nine lutino babies did have a bald spot. 

Your female lutino babies will get the lutino gene from only their father, while your male lutino babies will get the gene from both parents. But the lutino gene itself probably doesn't cause the bald spots; it's probably a separate gene that is frequently found in lutinos. So babies of both sexes could potentially inherit the baldness gene from their mother.

The father of your male was a whiteface lutino; do you know whether he had a bald spot? If baldness doesn't run in your male's family, that probably reduces your odds of getting bald babies. We don't know the inheritance mode for the baldness gene (recessive, sex-linked, multiple genes, whatever) but apparently it isn't a dominant gene or there would be a lot more bald cockatiels out there.


----------



## Dreamcatchers (Apr 17, 2011)

Bald spots can crop up when the parent birds do not have bald spots as well. Case in point - Ashes. Ashes mother was a pied and father was a WF Lutino with no bald spots. Ashes was born a normal split pied lutino wf but he had two sisters - both normal lutino split wf. Ashes was not bald but both his sisters were.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Bald spots can happen with any mutation, lutino and pearl are just the more common ones. Since there was a lot of inbreeding to get the mutations, bald spots can happen no matter whether you're breeding like to like or not. Its just a wait and see kind of thing.


----------

